# C&C 4, Nachruf, das haben wir Fans nicht verdient !



## Ralle99 (12. April 2010)

Hallo Leute,

was ist nur aus meiner geliebten C&C Reihe geworden ? Alarmstufe Rot 1-2 und früher Dune, was hab ich sie alle geliebt. Ich, fast zu alt zum zocken, ein Kind und kaum Zeit. Aber, für C&C habe ich mir sogar frei genommen und nun sowas wie der neue Teil 4, boah ! Punkte halten, limitierte Einheitenanzahl und vor allem, kein Ernter !!! Ich will ernten oder in Minen abbauen, will viele Einheiten, ich will mein altes Gameplay, ich will ! 

Vom Kopierschutz rede ich erst gar nicht. 

Man sollte die Entwickler zurückholen, um den Käse so spielbar wie früher hinzubekommen, die erste Rückrufaktion eines Spieles, lach.

Im Ernst, ich bin sehr sehr sehr unglücklich, sehr sehr !
 Ich könnte  und und abermals mit dem 
Wir sollten mal Wiedergutmachung beim Hersteller einfordern, ist das möglich, alle mal bei EA beschweren, kann die Redaktion dies mal an EA leiten ? Hilfe !
Wer so denkt, möge bitte antworten oder EA anschreiben oder irgendwas irgendwie unternehmen. 
Es geht hier um eine ganz feine, alte und einst genialste Spieleserie der Welt, hallo ??? Leute ??? PCGH ???
Liebe Grüsse, danke


----------



## gettohomie (12. April 2010)

Ich weiß zwar nicht so richtig was du willst aber :


*Das ist EA *LIVE*​


----------



## Ralle99 (12. April 2010)

Hallo,
ich möchte einen echten C&C Teil mit all seinen Eigenheiten. Wenn es schon keine weiteren Teile mehr geben soll, so wenigstens ein vernünftigen Abschluss und nicht so ein Abklatsch aus anderen Spielen ! Neue Einheiten, andere Maps und bessere Grafik hätten mir genügt, nicht aber Stellungen halten und begrenzte Einheiten. Weiterhin will ich wieder ernten können.
 So was geht doch einfach nicht, großes Unglück !


----------



## gettohomie (12. April 2010)

jo stimme ich dir in allen Punkten zu !!. 

Aber da können wir OTTO normal Verbraucher nichts machen


----------



## der Türke (12. April 2010)

gettohomie schrieb:


> jo stimme ich dir in allen Punkten zu !!.
> 
> Aber da können wir OTTO normal Verbraucher nichts machen




_*Falsch!*_, wer nicht kämpft hat schon verloren. 

Ich fühle mit euch, ich kann es nicht fassen das westwood sowas zugelassen hat.....


----------



## Ralle99 (12. April 2010)

Wieso nur können wir nichts machen, ich muss doch was machen, wie soll ich künftig leben, schon der Gedanke es gibt nie wieder C&C, ich werde und drehe durch. 

Das Spiel gehört geändert, wie ich finde, aber EA hat ja sicher kein Geld für so was, die armen.
 Grüsse


----------



## Ralle99 (12. April 2010)

Ja, ist so, Ubisoft ist nicht besser, Silent Hunter 5 ist auch schlechter als alle vorherigen Teile, der Kopierschutz ist zudem auch käse. Was ist nur mit der Spieleindustrie los.......


----------



## Ralle99 (12. April 2010)

Nun wieder zum Thema, wer schreibt mir C&C4 nach ( unseren ) meinen Wünschen um ????
Hmmm ? Das war echt der dickste Bock, den EA für mich geschossen hat.

Das geht doch echt und einfach gar nie nicht, Rückrufaktion sollte man mal juristisch untersützt einfordern, wir haben nicht das bekommen, was wir erwartet haben, somit sollte man auch vom Kauf zurück-
treten können, ich prüf das mal.
Ja, ich bin sauer und traurig........
Ralle99


----------



## The_Rock (13. April 2010)

Ich habs mir von nem Kumpel geliehn, um wenigstens die Story noch mitzubekommen. Und was soll ich sagen: Nach 3 Missionen hab ichs schon nicht mehr ausgehalten (wobei die ersten beiden nicht mal 10 Min gedauert haben). Das Spiel hat sich einfach schrecklich angefühlt. Normalerweise sollte man sowas auch als Entwickler merken...

Jedenfalls hat EA den Fanaufstand durchaus registriert. Also haben "wir" doch was bewirkt 
Wobei EA gleich mit den härtesten Mitteln durchgegriffen hat: Team fast komplett gefeuert, Neuaufbau ist angesagt.
Und ich denke, wir können wieder auf ein klassisches C&C hoffen. Einer der wenigen nicht-gefeuerten Designer hat bereits eingesehn, dass es ein großer Fehler war den Basenbau und das Ressourcensystem aus einem C&C zu entfernen.

Mal schauen was als nächstes kommt. Das Tiberium Universum ist ja nicht ganz tot. Nur die Kane Geschichte SOLLTE mit C&C4 enden. Würde mich aber nicht wundern, wenn er doch nochmal zurückkommen würde, da die Fans keinen würdigen Abschluss der Tiberium Sage gekriegt haben. Als ne Art Wiedergutmachung. Ich würds mir jedenfalls wünschen.


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (13. April 2010)

Ist echt traurig ja...das kann ich voll verstehen...habe es mir zum Glück nicht gekauft...ich zocke einfach Alarmstufe Rot 3 weiter...auchn wenn das nicht so superprall war...


----------



## gollom (13. April 2010)

jungs ma ehrlich. was wäre die industrie ohne uns FREAKS. WAS wären die Politiker ohne uns WÄHLER. NIX. aber es interesssiert keine sau. Warum? Richtig, es interessiert keinen weil das system trotzdem weiter geht und der kleine mensch nich gefragt wird .  ich finde es traurig und dumm das solche zwänge jetzt gang und gebe werden. bin schon am überlegn nich ddoch so wie andere auch hier, glaub ich, die software auf andere wege zu beschaffen weil nich mehr einseh was zu bezahlen , was ich haben will, nutzen will aber nicht dauernd kontrolliert werden wiill.
 hatte mich zwar auch gefreut auf c+c 4 aber jetz hol ichs nich mehr. schade würde noch fehlen für sammlung.


----------



## debalz (13. April 2010)

Eigentlich müsste jedes Spiel bevor es auf den Markt kommt als Testversion incl. Frage/ Vorschlagsbogen geben, damit die Entwickler sehen ob es ankommt oder was verbessert werden muss. Trotzdem ist es auch mir ein Rätsel wie C&C4 (Tiberium Schei*light) auf den Markt kommen kann und danach erst gemerkt wird, oh! das war wohl nix und daraufhin die Entwickler gefeuert werden - seltsam.
Ich behaupt mal das ist auch ein amerikanisches Problem bzw. ein Großkonzernproblem weil die einzelnen Verantwortlichen Gruppen innerhalb der Firma (Marketing, Entwicklung, etc.) nicht  adäquat kommunizieren und die irgendwie das kundenorientierte Produkt aus den Augen verloren haben.


----------



## DarkMo (14. April 2010)

diese testversion nennt sich eigentlich demo, aber das scheint ja auch abgenommen zu haben. welches spiel bietet heutzutage noch ne demo? aber wie in anderen threads schon zum ausdruck kam, wissen die schon wieso. wenn die leute vorm kauf schon wissen, wasn fürn murks das is, würden sies nie tun. keine werbung ist besser als schlechte oder so. die aktuelle situation is einfach nur schlimm.


----------



## riedochs (14. April 2010)

Dass das Spiel bei den eingefleischten Fans auf Ablehnung stößt war schon vor der Beta klar und dann endgültig sicher. EA hat das nicht interessiert. Warum auch. Es wird seinen Gewinn einspielen weil es trotzdem genug Leute kaufen werden.


----------



## debalz (14. April 2010)

Möglicherweise wird es seinen Gewinn einspielen, aber der Ruf und das Vertrauen der Kunden geht somit den Bach runter. Eigentlich ein Anzeichen für den Anfang vom Ende der Firma


----------



## riedochs (14. April 2010)

debalz schrieb:


> Möglicherweise wird es seinen Gewinn einspielen, aber der Ruf und das Vertrauen der Kunden geht somit den Bach runter. Eigentlich ein Anzeichen für den Anfang vom Ende der Firma



Ruf und Vertrauen bei EA? Scherzle gemacht


----------



## Ralle99 (14. April 2010)

gollom schrieb:


> jungs ma ehrlich. was wäre die industrie ohne uns FREAKS. WAS wären die Politiker ohne uns WÄHLER. NIX. aber es interesssiert keine sau. Warum? Richtig, es interessiert keinen weil das system trotzdem weiter geht und der kleine mensch nich gefragt wird . ich finde es traurig und dumm das solche zwänge jetzt gang und gebe werden. bin schon am überlegn nich ddoch so wie andere auch hier, glaub ich, die software auf andere wege zu beschaffen weil nich mehr einseh was zu bezahlen , was ich haben will, nutzen will aber nicht dauernd kontrolliert werden wiill.
> hatte mich zwar auch gefreut auf c+c 4 aber jetz hol ichs nich mehr. schade würde noch fehlen für sammlung.


 
Hallo,

schön Eure Meinung zu lesen, nun möchte ich meinen Trade nicht als Aufruf zum kopieren verstanden haben, dies bringt uns nicht wirklich weiter, die Firmen würden keine Umsätze mehr machen und es gibt wenig bis keine Spiele mehr ! Die aktuellen Titel sind wirklich in der Entwicklung sehr teuer, bis in die Millionen. Die brauchen schon Verkaufszahlen und Gewinne, aber der Rahmen muss ein anderer sein.

Es geht echt um die Qualität des Inhaltes, hier C&C 4 , wo alle Käufer sicher was anderes erwartet hätten. Wie schon beschrieben keine Ernter mehr und so !
Ich hätte sogar ein geiles C&C4 im Internetüberwchungsmodus gezockt, ist mir fast egal, aber so nicht !
Die Käufer, welche so online zocken und ihr Game registrieren sollten einen Anreiz erhalten, etwa Rückerstattung oder Gutschrift eines Teiles des Kaufpreises um die künftigen Zocker vom kopieren weg zu bekommen, natürlich müssten Die Games günstiger sein, 69 Euro für ein Konsolenspiel ist zu viel, 49 Euro für ein PC Spiel schon an der Grenze. Kurzum, Kopien sind doof und auf lange Sicht noch schädlicher für unser Hobby.
Wir benötigen eine Lobby, ein Verband oder so, um mit den Herstellern einen Weg zu finden, der alle befriedigt. 

So, ich bin immer noch unglücklich, ich will ein geiles C&C, ich will, ich will....

Grüsse Ralle99


----------



## amdintel (15. April 2010)

Ralle99 schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> was ist Vom Kopierschutz rede ich erst gar nicht.
> 
> Liebe Grüsse, danke



das ist nur ein Vorwand das mit dem Kopierschutz in Wirklichkeit wird der PC der User ausspioniert , dazu zu dem Thema online gibt es bereits diverse Themen und beweise , ob das jetzt dieser  Hersteller auch macht weiß ich nicht .
Jedenfalls besteht dazu die Möglichkeit .

ich kenne noch die alten Vers.
 war  "Command* & ‬Conquer* ‬3 Tiberium Wars"

die ist richtig gut.....  Nächte lang durch gezockt
zwar nur Dx 9 aber gute Grafik und gutes Spiel .


----------



## SpaM_BoT (15. April 2010)

amdintel schrieb:


> das ist *nur ein Vorwand* das mit dem Kopierschutz *in Wirklichkeit wird* der PC *der User ausspioniert* , dazu zu dem Thema online gibt es bereits diverse Themen und beweise ,...


Nenn uns doch bitte eine Quelle die deine Behauptung stichhaltig belegt!


----------



## amdintel (15. April 2010)

das Denken kann dir keiner  abnehmen  :
benutz  mal die Foren und die Google Suche ,  oder frage einen nette Mod. hier wo das
Thema zu finden ist?
ich war sehr überrascht als ich das ein oder andere zum online zocken gelesen hatte 
dazu  gibt bereits ein Thema mit weiter führenden  interessanten Links.


----------



## SpaM_BoT (15. April 2010)

Also mal wieder nur einer deiner üblichen haltlosen Behauptung, @amdintel


----------



## amdintel (15. April 2010)

^^^ ich habe kleine Lust dir  das Denken abzunehmen oder bist du nicht ein mal in der Lage die Foren und Google  Suche  zu benutzten ?


----------



## Jack ONeill (15. April 2010)

C&C4 hat nichts mehr mit C&C zu tun, alles was die Serie ausgemacht hat ist weg. Und was den Kopierschutz angeht kann ich nur sagen das ich zuletzt bei nem Freund keine Probleme mehr hatte. 

@amdintel

wenn du nichts volegen kannst wo man es nachlesen kann dann laß es doch bitte bleiben hir weiter zu schreiben

mfg


----------



## DarkMo (15. April 2010)

ihr lest echt keine user news oder? ^^
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/user-news/96999-datenspionage-computerspielen.html da habter den einen und da wird auch auf nen anderen verlinkt. in beiden gibts sicher paar quellen und als unfug würd ichs nich unbedingt abtun. is doch die geilste möglichkeit an kundendaten zu gelangen. sieht doch keiner, was da verschickt wird... OBs nun wirklich so is oder nich, kA. aber möglich und zuzutrauen auf jeden fall.


----------



## SpaM_BoT (15. April 2010)

DarkMo schrieb:


> ihr lest echt keine user news oder? ^^
> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/user-news/96999-datenspionage-computerspielen.html da habter den einen...


Das bestätigt aber nicht, wie @amdintel behauptet, dass der Kopierschutz nur als Vorwand dient den PC des Benutzers auszuspionieren! Dass diverse Daten übermittelt werden habe ich gar nicht bestritten.


----------



## windows (15. April 2010)

Niemand hat gesagt das es keine weiteren C&C Teile mehr geben wird.


----------



## DarkMo (15. April 2010)

naja, im weiteren sinne irgendwie schon oder? schließlich sagen sie ja, das man dauerhaft online sein muss, damit das original verifiziert werden kann und nicht um kundendaten auszulesen ^^ somit wird der kopierschutz als zweck vorgeschoben, um die mittel für den versteckten zweck der "datenspionage" freizusetzen. inwiefern da nu mehr als das wirklich benötigte abgefragt wird möcht ich jetz nich spekulieren oder gar behaupten ^^ was wolln die da auch auslesen? die private heimatkunde-filme sammlung? >< und ansonsten hab ich nich wirklich viel aufm rechner, was mich als reale person irgendwie "belasten" oder identifizieren könnte. also das die da rumgucken könnt ich mir irgendwo vorstellen, aber ich wüsst beim besten willen nich, wonach ^^ was ich fürn system hab um statistiken für optimierungen zu bekommen dürfen die doch gerne wissen und welche bh-größe meine freundin hat und ob ich die gerne auch mal trage oder nich wissen die vom rechner scannen au ned


----------



## debalz (15. April 2010)

-Tausche C&C 4 gegen eine Flasche Jägermeister-


----------



## amdintel (15. April 2010)

Online beim Gamen die PC User aus spionieren 
das ist Richtig ich will auch keinem was unterstellen,
aber alleine das die Möglichkeit besteht reicht schon 
das die PCs der User heimlich ausspioniert werden ,
weil das bekommt der betroffene User nicht ein mal mit....
das dürfte u.a auch den Datenschutzbeauftragten so wie 
die Behörde  BSI interessieren ?  

PS übrigens ich bin u.a. mal Vereidigt wurden vom Datenschutz Beauftragen, 
Daher sehe ich solche *Machenschaften*  mit äußerste skepsis
und wenn es nötig ist, setzte ich mich für den Datenschutz ein .


----------



## Ralle99 (16. April 2010)

Na ? 
Vom Thema abgekommen, der Kopierschutz ist an dieser Stelle zweitrangig, mir geht es um die Gameplay- Gurke C&C4 ! Ich hab keine kopierten Spiele auf dem PC, keine verbotenen Pornobilder oder so, was sollen die Herstellerfirmen schon finden auf meinem PC, denen geht es mehr ums Nutzungsverhalten von uns, um mehr Infos für die Entwicklung künftiger Software und Spiele zu erhalten. Ich hab nichts zu verbergen und die Industrie ist sich schon im klaren darüber, nicht zu weit zugehen, es gibt Gesetze, welche die Privatsphäre der User schützen sollen und die Hersteller wollen sich nicht strafbar machen ! Spayware, Trojaner oder Viren halte ich diesbezüglich für viel schlimmer, diese sollen alle von Euch beschriebenen Dinge für zwielichtige Hacker erfüllen.
Also: ich will ein schönes C&C4, ich will, ich will, ich will............
Gruß


----------



## Jack ONeill (16. April 2010)

Naja da wirst du aber bei C&C4 nicht glücklich, das ist auch der Grund warum ich bei Kanes Rache bleibe.
Wobei Online ist C&C4 nicht schlecht, solange man mir den richtigen leuten spielt


----------



## Ralle99 (16. April 2010)

Naja, ich will aber dennoch ein richtiges C&C4 mit Erntern und vielen Einheiten, Punkte zu besetzen und zu halten ist was für Ego-Shooter online, wie ich meine !
Ich bin soooo unglücklich.
Grüsse


----------



## Jack ONeill (16. April 2010)

Dann spiel doch c&c generäle, das finde ich noch immer am besten von allen teilen. Ich hoffe ja noch immer das da nen zweiter Teil kommt

mfg


----------



## Meph (16. April 2010)

Ralle99 schrieb:


> Na ?
> Vom Thema abgekommen, der Kopierschutz ist an dieser Stelle zweitrangig, mir geht es um die Gameplay- Gurke C&C4 ! Ich hab keine kopierten Spiele auf dem PC, keine verbotenen Pornobilder oder so, was sollen die Herstellerfirmen schon finden auf meinem PC, denen geht es mehr ums Nutzungsverhalten von uns, um mehr Infos für die Entwicklung künftiger Software und Spiele zu erhalten.



Eine seriöse Firma würde das irgendwo angeben und rechtlich absegnen.


Es bringt nichts sich über CnC 4 zu beschweren - du musst wohl auf das nächste warten (oder auf irgendwelche Mods)

CnC 4 war DAS Spiel auf welches ich mich extrem gefreut hatte... jetzt muss ich eben was anderes suchen...immer wieder gut Versuchskaninchen zu nutzen


----------



## Ralle99 (17. April 2010)

Hi,
ich will nicht warten !
Ich hab den Teil 4 gekauft und erwartete wie immer ein gutes C&C, mit allen Eigenheiten die nun mal zu C&C gehören. Hierbei wurde ich getäuscht vom Hersteller, inhaltlich wurden die Erwartungen des Produktes nicht gerecht, in keinster Weise, lediglich Kane in den Vidios ist wie früher, es gibt aber keine Ernter und der Basenbau ist doof, die Einheiten sind in der Anzahl beschnitten, Punkte bzw. Stellungen sind zu halten, um Einheiten produzieren zu können, dass geht doch gar nicht, unglaublich so was ! Im Grunde müsste der Hersteller das Produkt zurücknehmen oder eben nachbessern ! Ich würde ein Update oder Patch erwarten können. Ich würde auch gern mal wissen, wie EA darauf reagiert, ob denen die Fans und Käufer egal sind ??
Grüsse


----------



## Ralle99 (17. April 2010)

*Ach ja,
ich will, ich will, ich will............*


----------



## ALDI Nord (18. April 2010)

@Ralle99

Ich muss dir zustimmen was die entäuschung C&C4 angeht, aber ich kann auch verstehen warum EA das getan hat.
Starcraft 2 sollte/soll gerüchten zufolge 2010 rauskommen. Un ich denke EA hatte befürchtungen, dass C&C 4 direkt mit SC2 konkurieren müsste. Ein C&C alter Schule hätte dann gar keine Chancen gegen ein SC2 gehabt, welches die Definition von "oldschool" RTS ist.
Daher macht die entscheidung, ein völlig anderes RTS raus zu bringen, Sinn.
Leider haben sie das vergeigt. 
Also wenn du ressourcen sammeln, Basen bauen und rushen möchtest solltest du dir Starcraft 2 merken oder guck dir mal Supreme Commander 2 an.

Geht es dir um die campy story usw. warte ab, Es wird weitere C&C Spiele geben. Nur ohne Kane, obwohl ich glaube, dass der nicht tot zu kriegen ist.

Und es heisst "Ich möchte"!


----------



## midnight (18. April 2010)

ALDI Nord schrieb:


> Starcraft 2 sollte/soll gerüchten zufolge 2010 rauskommen. Un ich denke EA hatte befürchtungen, dass C&C 4 direkt mit SC2 konkurieren müsste. Ein C&C alter Schule hätte dann gar keine Chancen gegen ein SC2 gehabt, welches die Definition von "oldschool" RTS ist.
> Daher macht die entscheidung, ein völlig anderes RTS raus zu bringen, Sinn.


Eben nicht! SC2 macht genau das, was man bei cnc auch hätte machen sollen. Das gute alte Spiel neu auflegen, neue Grafik, ein wenig angepasstes Gameplay!
CNC4 mag vom Prinzip her nett sein, aber es ist kein CNC. Die sollten endlich diese gottverdammte Engine ablösen, anständigen Net-Code schreiben und eine Grafik die auf High-End-PCs geil aussieht und auf "normalen" PCs anständing läuft. Das Gameplay bitte nicht neu erfinden, das muss einfach nicht sein.

so far


----------



## Ralle99 (18. April 2010)

midnight schrieb:


> Eben nicht! SC2 macht genau das, was man bei cnc auch hätte machen sollen. Das gute alte Spiel neu auflegen, neue Grafik, ein wenig angepasstes Gameplay!
> CNC4 mag vom Prinzip her nett sein, aber es ist kein CNC. Die sollten endlich diese gottverdammte Engine ablösen, anständigen Net-Code schreiben und eine Grafik die auf High-End-PCs geil aussieht und auf "normalen" PCs anständing läuft. Das Gameplay bitte nicht neu erfinden, das muss einfach nicht sein.
> 
> so far


 
*Danke, so sehe ich das auch*
Ralle99


----------



## Ralle99 (18. April 2010)

und, ich hab mich mit einer email mal bei EA gemeldet, meine Meinung gegeigt und gefragt, wie ich vom Kauf von C&C4 zurücktreten kann oder die sollen ein Update mit dem alten Gameplay bringen !
Sicher, wird nichts bringen, aber irgendwas muss man da doch machen, um EA wach zu rütteln. Ich fasse es noch immer nicht !!!

Schönes Wetter wünsch ich,
Ralle99


----------



## mephimephi (18. April 2010)

midnight schrieb:


> Eben nicht! SC2 macht genau das, was man bei cnc auch hätte machen sollen. Das gute alte Spiel neu auflegen, neue Grafik, ein wenig angepasstes Gameplay!
> CNC4 mag vom Prinzip her nett sein, aber es ist kein CNC. Die sollten endlich diese gottverdammte Engine ablösen, anständigen Net-Code schreiben und eine Grafik die auf High-End-PCs geil aussieht und auf "normalen" PCs anständing läuft. Das Gameplay bitte nicht neu erfinden, das muss einfach nicht sein.
> 
> so far



genau so ist es!


----------



## The_Rock (19. April 2010)

Kann ich auch so unterschreiben.

Als SC2 angekündigt wurde, haben einige schon über "SC 1.5" gejammert, dass es dem Vorgänger viel zu ähnlich sei, usw.

C&C4 hat gezeigt, dass zu viele Neuerungen eben nicht immer "besser" für ne Spieleserie ist.

Ich spiel seit einem Monat die SC2 Beta, und trotz einiger bekannten Einheiten (die jedoch auch verändert wurden) spielt es sich dennoch wie ein vollwertiges neues Spiel, ohne dabei das bekannte "Starcraft" Spielgefühl verloren zu haben.


----------



## The_Rock (20. April 2010)

Ich nutz mal diesen Thread für die News (da es hier auch irgendwie um die Zukunft der C&C Reihe geht ):

News, C&C, C&C Entwicklung geht weiter - Aber kein C&C FarmVille - CnC Inside



> Im offiziellen Forum äußerte sich APOC (Community Manager) zu den aktuell viel diskutierten Themen Entwicklerteam und C&C FarmVille. So besteht das Kernteam zu 90% aus Mitarbeitern, die bereits an früheren C&C-Projekten mitgewirkt haben. Bei den anderen 10% handelt es sich primär um Ingenieure. Doch wie geht es genau weiter?
> 
> Mit Jon Van Caneghem bekam der Strategiebereich bei EA einen neuen Anführer, der ein absoluter RTS-Junkie ist und ganz nebenbei die Might & Magic Serie erfunden hat. Durch sein Einführungsinterview entstand allerdings auch eine Missverständnis in der Community. So geht es JVC, wie Jon Van Caneghem bei EA genannt wird, nicht darum ein C&C FarmVille zu erfinden.



Bin mal gespannt was draus werden soll. Die Might & Magic Spiele spielen sich ja komplett anders als die gewohnten C&Cs. Und laut EA soll das nächste C&C wieder ein gewohntes Spielsystem haben (inkl. Basenbau und Ressourcen sammeln).
Der anfängliche Kommentar von Van Caneghem (Free to Play C&C a la Farmville) hat mich jedenfalls auch leicht aufgeschreckt.
Na mal schaun


----------



## Ralle99 (21. April 2010)

Meldung:
wegen grob abweichenden Inhalt vom Produkt, als erwartet, kann ich es dem Händler zurückgeben !!
Lt. EA !!!
Meine Erwartungen wichen also so was von ab, der Kauf wurde rückgängig gemacht, C&C4 geht zurück !
Macht mit !
 Meldet Euch bei EA per mail, Ihr bekommt eine Antwort, diese ausdrucken und zusammen mit C&C4 zurück zum Händler !
Grüsse
Ralle99


----------



## amdintel (21. April 2010)

^^^richtig so ... sich nicht alles gefallen und bieten lassen ,
schließlich  hat man jGeld  bezahlt, den sch..  einfach zurück geben .
müssen sich halt die Hersteller mehr anständigen damit die Kunden zufrieden sind,

ich hatte damals Silent Hunter 4 umgetauscht (Ubisoft)  und mein Geld zurückgefordert, 
war von der Vers. III was besseres gewohnt ,
also so einen Schrott habe ich noch nicht erlebt im gesamten  oder in vielen Szenen 
auch wenn keine Schiffe in der nähe waren "ein ständiges  Piff Paff Puff"  
also s.g. Geräusche als wenn ein Schiff oder Boot abgeschossen  wurde  
oder explodiert nur war keins, mit der Zeit nervt dann das auch .
ich spiele heute noch die Vers. III . war also bei mir irgendwie so ähnlich.


----------



## 0Martin21 (21. April 2010)

@Ralle: ich bin doch nicht vom selbigen gestochen das ich es nicht von den Tests und vorabtests gesehen haben das es nicht mehr das selbe ist wie zuvor, C&C ohne Basisbau das ist ein NOGO in meinen Augen und der der sich das ausgedacht hatte sollte bis in alle Ewigkeit geschlagen werden eine so gute Serie und vor alle sehr gute Spielmeachanik wie es in den ersten 3 Teilen gab nich zu nutzen und eswas komplett neuen zu machen nur mit dem Titel und den bekannten Einheiten. Was ist noch so wie in C&C 2? oder 3? Ich fand Tibsun am besten. Da ich es mir nicht gekauft haben und werde! Hoffe ich nur das möglichst alle das Spiel zurück nach EA schicken!


----------



## Ralle99 (26. April 2010)

So, nun ist C&C4 zurück an EA gegangen, ich hoffe, alle die sich ärgern über das Game, machen es wie ich. EA muss merken, was sie für Mist gemacht haben. Macht Euren Unmut Luft, so gehts ja nicht ! 
-Aber,
wie gehts nun weiter ??? Wer kann was zu den kommenden Teilen von C&C sagen, etwa Red Alert 4 oder so was in Planung ? Ich brauch doch Ersatz !
Jammer, heul, winsel
Grüsse
Ralle99


----------



## windows (29. April 2010)

Jack ONeill schrieb:


> Dann spiel doch c&c generäle, das finde ich noch immer am besten von allen teilen. Ich hoffe ja noch immer das da nen zweiter Teil kommt
> 
> mfg


Ich auch.
Generäle 2


----------



## svppb (30. April 2010)

Wisst ihr was ich interessant finde?? Überall stand es!! Das C&C4 keine Basis mehr hat. Das es keine Sammler mehr gibt. Diesen bescheuerten Kopierschutz. und so weiter. Die ersten 5 Bewertungen bei Amazon haben mir dann entgültig gereicht um die Finger davon zu lassen. Warum in aller Welt kauft ihr es euch erst denn alle???!!! Überall wird gemeckert und gemault. Komischerweise ist das Spiel in den Top 10 der Verkaufscharts. Genau wie MW2. Überall wird gemeckert, aber am Ende käuft ja doch jeder Depp.

Das ist das eigentliche Problem!


----------



## PrimalGamer (30. April 2010)

C&C 4 ist Schrott. Völlig neues (für C&C) Gameplay, fast schon neues Genre. Und dann noch die Dreistigkeit so'n Schrott mit nem Online-Zwnag zu koppeln. Ich habe alle C&C Teile (angefangen mit C&C 1 auf'm 486er) durchgespielt und nunmehr fühle ich mich als treuer Fan innerlich gekränkt angesichts des neuen Teils. Wie geht EA mit treuen Fans um? Ich bin schockiert!!!!


----------



## Hardwell (30. April 2010)

ja ich finde auch C&C 4 ist die größte frechheit C&C ohne basenbau dann auch ohne mich! 
genauso finde ich der kopierschutz mit dem online zwang ist eine sauerrei ich könnte dass spiel nicht mal spielen weil bei mir in dem kleinen dorf wo ich wohn kein dsl möglich ist und mit meinem 56k modem kann ich des sowieso vergessen! 
naja diesen teil von C&C werde ich mir keinesfalls kaufen, ich bin gespannt wie das in zukunft weiter geht!


----------



## Ralle99 (30. April 2010)

svppb schrieb:


> Wisst ihr was ich interessant finde?? Überall stand es!! Das C&C4 keine Basis mehr hat. Das es keine Sammler mehr gibt. Diesen bescheuerten Kopierschutz. und so weiter. Die ersten 5 Bewertungen bei Amazon haben mir dann entgültig gereicht um die Finger davon zu lassen. Warum in aller Welt kauft ihr es euch erst denn alle???!!! Überall wird gemeckert und gemault. Komischerweise ist das Spiel in den Top 10 der Verkaufscharts. Genau wie MW2. Überall wird gemeckert, aber am Ende käuft ja doch jeder Depp.
> 
> Das ist das eigentliche Problem!


 
Hi,
ich wollte dem Titel eine Chance geben, leider war die Entäuschung groß !
Man kann und sollte sich auch mal nach dem Kauf beschweren können, EA soll merken, was sie getan haben !
Meine Meinung, danke


----------



## mikee (1. Mai 2010)

Für mich war C&C erledigt seit Earth 2150.
Wieso zokkt ihr nicht Earth 2160?


----------



## Progs-ID (1. Mai 2010)

Könnte man ja glatt mal eine Online-Petition machen.

Bin auch ein C&C-Fan der ersten Stunde. Ich werde mir das Spiel mal anschauen. Wenn ich nicht zurecht komme, landet das Spiel in meinem kleinen aber feinen Spieleregal.

Klar vermisse ich auch den alten Spielmodus. Bin ein völliger Verfechter der neuen Onlinespielmodi. Das hat ja irgendwie mit WOW angefangen. Ich zocke bis heute kein Online(rollen)spiele und das wird sich auch in Zukunft, bis auf ein paar Ausnahmen (C&C 4, Starcraft 2) vielleicht, nicht ändern.

Die Entwickler/Publisher sollten sich mal Gedanken machen.


----------



## Ralle@ (1. Mai 2010)

C&C4 ist der größte Witz alles Zeiten, aber von EA ist man ja nichts anderes gewohnt und das werden die auch nicht ändern.
Gibt ja genug die das Game kaufen und EA macht das ja mit einer jeden erfolgreichen Spiele Serie.
Und auf den Zug ist Ubisoft auch aufgesprungen, wobei die die dümmsten sind. Man will spielen kann aber nicht da irgendein Ubisoft Server gerade zickt und das bei einen Singleplayer Game, einfach nur lächerlich.
Aber die Leute kaufen das trotzdem nur um sich nachher aufregen zu können.

Da fragt man sich wer blöder ist, die die so was auf die Kunden loslassen oder die die so was kaufen.

und die Moral von der Geschicht, Spiele von EA und Ubisoft die kauft man nicht.


----------



## Fate T.H (1. Mai 2010)

Ralle99 schrieb:


> ..EA soll merken, was sie getan haben !



Ja sie merken was und zwar das sie euer Geld haben alles weitere interessiert die nicht wirklich.



Ralle@ schrieb:


> ..Da fragt man sich wer blöder ist, die die so was auf die Kunden loslassen oder die die so was kaufen...



Die Frage brauch man sich nicht stellen denn es sind die Leute die sowas Kaufen.
Es kann nicht so schwer sein sich ein überblick über ein Spiel zu verschaffen durch Foren,Reviews und Videos.


----------



## DarkMo (2. Mai 2010)

im grunde stimme ich euch zu, aber was ralle meinte is auch ein punkt. wenn man dem wenigstens aufgeschlossen gegenüber sein möchte, hat man heute ja keine chance mehr. demos? was isn das bitte? aber dazu gibts ja schon nen thread. entweder die katze im sack kaufen oder garnich. is man vorsichtig, bekommt man von vllt tollen inovationen nix mit, is man recht offen, bekommt man gequirlte... hundehaufen.

die sollen endlich wieder zu ihren produkten stehen und demos rausbringen. so schwer kanns doch nun wirklich nich sein. un wenn sie selber wissen, was fürn schund sie da gebaut ham und keinesfalls davon ne demo als negativ werbung auf die welt loslassen wollen, dann sollten sie frühzeitig schon was ändern un ned den karren in den dreck fahren und von ahnungslosen rausholen lassen. is ja irgendwo schon kundenverarsche. cnc is irgendwo ne marke. da stecken erwartungen dahinter. man stellt sich ein ganz gewisses produkt vor. und dann bekommt man sowas ^^

zum glück hab ich eh kein geld un komm garnich erst in versuchung, mir sowas zu kaufen


----------



## Scorp (3. Mai 2010)

Blubb! Zockt halt Starcraft 2, is eh besser als der ganze andre Schrott


----------



## Ralle99 (21. Februar 2011)

svppb schrieb:


> Wisst ihr was ich interessant finde?? Überall stand es!! Das C&C4 keine Basis mehr hat. Das es keine Sammler mehr gibt. Diesen bescheuerten Kopierschutz. und so weiter. Die ersten 5 Bewertungen bei Amazon haben mir dann entgültig gereicht um die Finger davon zu lassen. Warum in aller Welt kauft ihr es euch erst denn alle???!!! Überall wird gemeckert und gemault. Komischerweise ist das Spiel in den Top 10 der Verkaufscharts. Genau wie MW2. Überall wird gemeckert, aber am Ende käuft ja doch jeder Depp.
> 
> Das ist das eigentliche Problem!



- weil wir süchtig danach waren, wir wollten das Spiel eben so sehr ! Ganz einfach.


----------

